# Finn&Tally: Love Is True



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Sosoprano (Apr 27, 2011)

Awwwwwwww...very sweet


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

They are such old friends. . .


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Very sweet.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

awwww what beautiful and sweet pictures!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

This picture of Finn & Tally is so precious, they're both beautiful, a priceless shot.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

So very precious!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

simply gorgeous!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Beautiful pictures!!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Beautiful dogs, beautiful pictures, beautiful friendship


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lilly*

Lilly

They are SURELY IN LOVE and both are just beautiful!!
How old is Finn and how old is Tally?


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Your guys are so lovely, that shows such love.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

That is so sweet!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Your photos and your dogs are truly amazing. I can imagine how joyful is to see them together.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh my gosh!! Too sweet for words!!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I love these pictures, so beautiful! Talk about "a picture can say a thousand words...." What a story these tell!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

OHHHH, I LOVE these pictures. Thank you for sharing them with us. . .they are precious.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Just love those two beautiful boys!!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Simply beautiful!


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Aww how sweet, nice catch!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Love sealed with a kiss. Beautiful!


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Thank you for capturing this moment and sharing! Fantastic!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Finn is a very loving big brother.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I love Finny so much! He is so tender with our other dogs, and he got in a box of Maine **** kittens at the dog show and licked them too very carefully.


----------

